

@ycombinator - Harj
http://ycombinator.posterous.com/ycombinator-53

======
vaksel
I would like to hear announcements of new YC company launches. That way people
can see a list of all companies YC funded by following the twitter feed.

~~~
jedc
I second this, and would include major follow-up launches, too.

------
ashishbharthi
May be RT some good tweets from YC members, News, updates.

------
pkaler
Curate lists of YC companies, founders, VCs, etc.

~~~
bradgessler
Yes, I'd like to see a /ycombinator/founders list and a /ycombinator/companies
list.

------
twidlit
I would like minute details and stream of thoughts during key YC moments. :)
also what PG is having for breakfast - everyday.

~~~
blasdel
I would enjoy that unironically — play to the strengths of the medium, don't
just syndicate stuff from elsewhere.

Post pithy commentary, triumphant twitpics of shit you're doing,
praise/respond/slam others on the web talking about you (via RT where
sensible) selectively respond to @repiles, etc.

~~~
twidlit
exactly!

------
andrewljohnson
I would like to hear quality PG essays, or rather similar new content
condensed to Twitter format.

Also, it's always good to retweet interesting things the people you follow
say, or things that get said over the course of YC presentations and the like.

~~~
philwelch
"I would like to hear quality PG essays, or rather similar new content
condensed to Twitter format."

Not impossible! pg's written one-sentence essays--he just noted once in this
thread (<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=554907>) that "you have to
attribute them to someone else". Oddly enough there is a
<http://twitter.com/taraploughman>

I think this might be one of the best uses of Twitter, personally--one
sentence essays. Isn't that what shitmydadsays boils down to?

~~~
andrewljohnson
@shitmydadsays is my favorite twitterer :)

I also like @kurt_vonnegut... he is a bot my friend set up that tweets quotes
from the dead author.

Other good people are @ev, @kn0thing, @raganwald, @jwc, @jeresig... people you
might expect would be good. @kn0thing keeps me on top of my reddits :)

~~~
prawn
Check out @fireland and also read his past tweets. Probably not to everyone's
tastes, but I think he's hilarious.

You can check out some of his best efforts at FavStar:

<http://favstar.fm/users/fireland>

------
pierrefar
Clickable: <http://twitter.com/ycombinator>

------
adrianwaj
Switch on Posterous auto-tweet into that stream.

\- Also, I'd switch on commenting on the Posterous blog, or else place a link
under each article to the HN entry.

------
hendler
If the twitter YC account follows mostly YC Alumns, that's pretty useful in
itself for keeping up with the brands and people that have graduated.

~~~
BerislavLopac
It would be helpful if they created Twitter lists, separating alumni by the
year and season when they joined...

------
maxklein
If I would chart the timedate of when various yc people or companies get
followed by the ycombinator account, I bet I would have a lot of information
about what is currently happening at the office. But I'm too lazy and I don't
really care.

------
riklomas
On a slightly related note, the @newsycombinator bot hit 10,000 followers
yesterday: <http://twitter.com/newsycombinator>

~~~
rickmode
Is this your bot? If so a second link to the Hacker News discuss page would be
nice.

~~~
blasdel
The remaining 60 chars should be enough for three URLs!

